#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Unable to change image height, width, left, top in PowerPoint 2013

## kevin14

Hello experts,

I have an application that copies ranges/charts from Excel as images and pastes them into PowerPoint.  I then run the image thru a subroutine to set the location within the slide.  My problem is that this works just fine in PowerPoint 2010 but doesn't work in PowerPoint 2013.  I don't get any error messages, but it bombs out of the sub immediately after pasting the image.

Here is the code of the sub in question:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Maybe you are not properly linked to the library that has msoTrue and msoFalse. I would not think you have to do anything special to get them but it's the only unusual thing I see here. They are the choices that the autocomplete feature offers, so maybe that's not ythe problem, but try the change in red and see what happens:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## kevin14

Thanks Jeff.  Unfortunately that didn't solve the problem.  In fact, I can simply execute the code like shown below and it will still exit on the same row, regardless what the next line contains.  It is almost as if it doesn't know what to do with ppShape.  I've tried dimming ppShape as 'Shape', 'ShapeRange', and 'PowerPoint.Shape', but none of them even execute the paste line.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## kevin14

For what it's worth, I know I can workaround the issue using the code below, but I don't necessarily like this workaround as it seems too risky.  It also doesn't answer why I can't set ppShape in my previous code sample.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

